# Schuhgröße Shimano?



## M.C (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich will mir einen Shimano SH-MP66 (DX)online bestellen und weiß leider nicht wie die Shimano MTB-Schuhe geschnitten sind.

Habe mal gehört, daß man Shimano Schuhe eine Nummer größer nehmen soll als normal.
Hat wer Erfahrung damit?
*




*


----------



## messi49 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
zufällig bin ich heute in den mt51 gestanden.
Ich habe normalerweise eine Schuhgrösse von 43 oder 44, je nach Schuh.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich die sehr unbequem fand, war mir selbst Größe 45 ein bisschen zu klein.
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2009)

Ist immer noch so...die Straßenschuhgröße +1 hat bei mir und meiner Frau 100% gestimmt


----------



## firefighter76 (20. Februar 2009)

ich habe 46 in shimano anstelle von 44 normal entspricht etwa 28,5cm einige seiten von onlineshops haben da vergleiche unter den herstellern und in cm angaben


----------



## Steini77 (21. Februar 2009)

hallo ich habe auch den shimano MT51 in 46 und in normalen schuhen zwischen 44 1/2 und 45 also ca 1 nummer größer.


----------



## joku68 (21. Februar 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ist immer noch so...die Straßenschuhgröße +1 ...


 
Tja, leider ist das nicht immer so. Shimano (und vermutlich alle anderen Schuhersteller auch) scheinen da recht große Toleranzwerte zu haben. 

Beispiel gefällig? Bitteschön: Ich wollte mit den SH182N zulegen. Da ich in normalen Schuhen 43 1/2 habe, hab ich mir den Schuh in 45 und (sicherheitshalber auch noch) in 46 bestellt. Bei der Lieferung stellte sich dann raus, dass der Händler mir den 45er nicht als SH182*N *(Schlechtwettervariante des Schuhs) sondern als normalen SH182 geliefert hat. War nicht weiter tragisch. Aber: Mir passte der SH182 in Gr. 45 genauso gut wie der SH182N in Gr. 46 (und der Schlechtwetterschuh hat keine dickere Isolierung oder sowas).

Meine MT90 fahre ich übrigens in Gr. 45 und meine Uralt-Shimano weiß-nicht-was waren Gr. 44.


----------



## Kalle69 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich hab mir im letzten Jahr den MT 51 gekauft ohne ihn vorher anzubrobieren. War online günstiger.
Hab normal Schuhgröße 45 und hab mir den Schuh auch in derselben Größe bestellt aber bei längeren Fahrten tun mir dir Zehenspitzen weh.
Bin jetzt auch schlauer und kauf die Schuhe nur noch bei meinem Bikehändler auch wenn sie teurer sind.


Mfg


----------



## haumdaucher (21. Februar 2009)

Geh mal auf die Hibike.de Seite und such dort nach irgend einem Shimano Schuh oder generell irgend nem Bike Schuh.

Klick dann in der Artikelbeschreibung auf:

*das HIBIKE-System für die richtige Schuhgröße*

Dort findest du eine Tabelle die bei mir jedenfalls vollkommen zutreffend war.


----------



## messi49 (21. Februar 2009)

kalle69 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> also ich hab mir im letzten jahr den mt 51 gekauft ohne ihn vorher anzubrobieren. War online günstiger.
> Hab normal schuhgröße 45 und hab mir den schuh auch in derselben größe bestellt aber bei längeren fahrten tun mir dir zehenspitzen weh.
> ...



ge-nau


----------



## Bernhard3 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich kauf Shimano Schuhe immer 2 -3 Größen, größer als normal.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## bakpoki (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe den SH-MW80 GORE-TEX 2 Nummern größer benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppy1974 (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe Schuhgröße 41 und habe meine alten Shimano SH-MT50B in Größe 42 kaufen müssen!


   Gruß Steppy


----------



## Honigblume (26. Februar 2009)

Den Shimano Schuh hab ich auch in einer Nummer größer kaufen müssen.

Übrigens sehr schick der ausgesuchte Schuh


----------



## Buddyftw (28. Februar 2009)

Schuhe musst du immer anprobieren. 
Du sagst ja selber, dass du 43 bis 44 hast - je nach Schuh und bei mir ist es auch so, nur eine Nummer kleiner 
D.h. wenn du eine Nummer größer kaufen willst, wäre das bei dir 44-45, das sind dann aber zwei Nummern...
Ich habe die MT51 in 43, also an der Obergrenze meiner anderen Schuhe, bei messi49 war aber sogar eine Größe über seiner "Obergröße" noch zu klein. 44 wäre bei mir aber zu groß gewesen 
Wenn du Schuhe nicht anprobierst ist es reines Glück, ob sie passen oder nicht.


----------

